# Zombie Cichlid Tank - 225 gallons - with video!!!



## Zombie Cichlid

Hello everybody,

Just writing to post my final SA/CA cichlid community.
After some research as well as the fact that i was able to find really rare cichlids in my area such as the Hybrid Green Terror/Severum and the Hybrid Blood Parrot/Flowerhorn, as well as the astonishing Red Spotted Gold Severum and the unique EBJD, here's my final population on my signature.
I'll keep updating this post twice a year with new videos.
In this first video, the only fishes hard to film were the plecostomus as i just bought them and they are quite small and hide all the time, i hope in my next video they'll be bigger and clearly visible.

Video 1: 




At the same time i'd like to ask you:
Which fish in my tank do you think is the most beautiful?
What is the most beautiful SA/CA cichlid you have ever seen in your life?

Fell free to post videos from your SA/CA cichlid community as well, i'd be delighted to see it.
Thanks!


----------



## bluejack23

I would be thrilled to see a quality pic of the green terror/severum hybrid.


----------



## Koteckn

> I would be thrilled to see a quality pic of the green terror/severum hybrid.


I'll second that BlueJack.

- H


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Can't you see him in the video????


----------



## bluejack23

Barely. Its all fuzzy.


----------



## bluejack23

It may be my phone that makes it fuzzy but im not sure. Ill check on my comp at home in a bit. A picure would just be easier to look at especially if you could get some more light over the tank. I am also curious to know how a guy like me can aquire such a fish.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

It's not easy to find those fishes.
I've just got several rare plecos, they are all in my signature. They are all around 3" or 4", too small to film, but as soon as they grow a little more i'll make a new video.
I had to get rid of my Oscar to get those plecos, otherwise they could have been eaten.


----------



## Koteckn

Green terror/Severum picture...


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Koteckn said:


> Green terror/Severum picture...


watch the video!
i'll post a second video soon.


----------



## bluejack23

bluejack23 said:


> I would be thrilled to see a quality pic of the green terror/severum hybrid.


----------



## bluejack23

Koteckn said:


> Green terror/Severum picture...


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

You're gonna have to watch the first video or wait for my second video.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Koteckn and bluejack23, why don't you guys post a video of your tanks here???
I'd be delighted to watch it.


----------



## bluejack23

This is not about our tanks. Post a pic.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

bluejack23,
I prefer videos.
Start a new thread yourself and post a pic of your tank if you want.
Actually, i've already seen a lot of your threads and i don't remember seeing a video or a photo of your tank.


----------



## bluejack23

No reason to get upset. I just asked for a simple photograph.


----------



## bluejack23

I have posted pics and will again.	Ill try to take a video but im pretty sure my phone takes poor video. Ill try to take some pics tonight after work. Im just a fellow hobbiest wanting a better look at something interesting.


----------



## BC in SK

I think the reason people would like to see a pic as well, is because a severum X green terror is a very odd hybrid, indeed. There is no documentation of any sev or greenterror hybrids (other then between closely related species of the same genus). There is no good documentation of a sev X CA cichlid cross yet......only a pic of a suposed sev X con cross, though it does sort of look the part. Many people doubt it is possible.

A green terror is even more distantly related to a sev, then a sev is to a CA cichlid. A green terror X sev cross is a cross between fishes of different tribes. A sev being of the Heroini tribe (like CA cichlids) and green terror from the Cichlasomatini tribe (like other Acaras). Of course that doesn't mean it is not possible.....only that it is yet to be shown to be possible and is considered by many to be fairly unlikely.

I watched the video many times.....stopping and starting the video to get a better look at the fish. No doubt it is a severum-type.....but i really don't know what it is :lol: It has coloration on it's body quite unlike any severum I have ever seen. Could be a sev X GT cross ......though it doesn't apear to have any GT traits other then possibly it's coloration. Would love to see more pics of the fish as well as the info from where you got it from. Would be great if the person who crossed it has pics or video of the spawning.......though lot's of things never get documented.


----------



## metricliman

Why do you call it a zombie cichlid tank? There seems to be an absence of zombies!


----------



## bluejack23

Indeed


----------



## Azedenkae

Aye, exactly as BC in SK said, it doesn't have any GT traits from just looking at it in the vid. Hence why everyone wanted clear pics, it would seem.


----------



## JKnPA

Very Nice........... Thank you !
Your fish seem to enjoy the ' Limelight"................. :fish:


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

JKnPa, Thanks man! :thumb: They really enjoy it. And now i've just put some artificial plants to shadow more spots for the plecos. You'll see in the next video i'll post soon.
metricliman, It's a zombie cichlid tank 'cause there are zombie fishes hiding, they came out only at night, but don't worry, they like only human brains :drooling: , the fishes are safe.  
BC in SK, yes, it's very difficult to find a hybrid green terror/severum, as well as other rare hybrids. But I've met a couple who specializes in SA/CA hybrid cichlids, and they have other different hybrids that i'm sure you have never heard of as well as most people in this forum.
Unfortunately they don't ship neither sell in the internet, and i'm not allowed to dispose their personal address as several people are against hybrids, therefore they prefer to sell only for locals here.
Of course, i don't need you to believe in anything, you just believe in what you want to believe.
I encourage other people to share videos of their SA/CA community as well.
I'll keep updating this thread with more videos in time.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## BC in SK

Zombie Cichlid said:


> Unfortunately they don't ship neither sell in the internet you just believe in what you want to believe.


Well I'm definately not interested in purchasing......just furthering the current knowledge. I'll beleive what I see and has been shown to be true.
I definately look forward to more video and/or pics.....it may very well be a sev X GT cross, but what ever it is, it is an unusual fish!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

BC in SK said:


> I'll beleive what I see and has been shown to be true.
> I definately look forward to more video and/or pics.....it may very well be a sev X GT cross, but what ever it is, it is an unusual fish!


OK, I've decided to make a new video: 



Enjoy it and thanks for sharing videos of your SA/CA community as well.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## BC in SK

Thanks for the video....definately gives a very good look at the suposed sev X green terror. Though a pic, at least someday, would be nice.

A number of traits of this fish do not fit any Heros species I know of:
1. for starters the mouth/snout seems to be a little off for any severum-type that I know of.
2.Mid-body blotch----this type of spot represents a stripe, though I have never seen any pic of a severum with this kind of blotch right in the middle of it's body. It is consistent with a green terror -type, though.
3. Tail-spot. Never seen a pic of a severum that does not have either a full stripe for a tail spot or none expressed at all. A green terror often does not express it's tail spot.....though when it does, it looks very similar to this tail spot.
4.Body coloration and scale pattern. Never seen anything like it on a severum! Actually the scale pattern fits Andinoacara stalsbergi, rather then Andinoacara rivulatus. Both closely related species go by the name of green terror, so if this is a green terror X sev cross, who knows which of the two species was used in the cross.

I don't have any other explanation for this fish other then it being a sev hybrid.....and based on it's apearance, I think a cross with A. stalsbergi is what it looks like!  Couldn't say what is the most "beautiful" fish in your tank (I think Geo's are rather 'pretty'), but this 'green terror/severum' is my favourite...... it is defiantely one odd-ball fish!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

BC in SK, you are welcome and thank you for such a complete answer.
He is my favorite as well. Quite unique fish, and one of the most active fish in the tank.
What fishes do you keep?


----------



## BC in SK

Zombie Cichlid said:


> What fishes do you keep?


Convicts, salvinis, blackbelts, dovii x festae hybrid, auratus, bumble bees, jewel cichlids, common plecos, chinese algae eater, red bellied piranahs, blue gourami, giant danios.


----------



## jeaninel

Zombie Cichlid, Your GT/Severum hybrid really is an interesting fish. And was that a Zebra Pleco I saw? Love your tank and your fish. I enjoyed your video. Thanks for sharing.

Here's a couple videos of my 135 gallon with Synspillum (my favorite in the tank), Firemouth, Convict, Black Shark and Pictus cat. The Convict was raised from an egg. He was put in this tank as a fry and I honestly thought he would be food. Didn't see him for weeks and I thought for sure he had been eaten. Then one day I spotted him out swimming around. The Black Shark I bought at my local fish club auction for $1 and he has tripled in size. The video was taken with my cell phone so not the best quality but here it is.

http://s461.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... c.mp4.html
http://s461.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... 5.mp4.html


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

jeaninel said:


> Zombie Cichlid, Your GT/Severum hybrid really is an interesting fish. And was that a Zebra Pleco I saw? Love your tank and your fish. I enjoyed your video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's a couple videos of my 135 gallon with Synspillum (my favorite in the tank), Firemouth, Convict, Black Shark and Pictus cat. The Convict was raised from an egg. He was put in this tank as a fry and I honestly thought he would be food. Didn't see him for weeks and I thought for sure he had been eaten. Then one day I spotted him out swimming around. The Black Shark I bought at my local fish club auction for $1 and he has tripled in size. The video was taken with my cell phone so not the best quality but here it is.
> 
> http://s461.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... c.mp4.html
> http://s461.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... 5.mp4.html


Thanks jeaninel!
Your tank is amazing! Natural landscape, feel so peaceful to watch. Thanks for sharing. I loved it.
Convicts, i had one once, he would face any cichlid even twice his size. Brave little fellow. I had him from the day he was born to the day he died. One of my first cichlids, with a red devil and a oscar (of course).
I had a black shark, he was adorable but too aggressive, i had to give him up after 2 years or so. He would kill all small catfishes (like plecos) and other small fish. And he would fight all the time with my also very aggressive flowerhorn. In your tank, he seems just perfect, he fits well with your population.
And your Synspillum has got some vivid colours, just great!
Please, keep posting videos!
And the pleco striped in black and yellow, is that the one your are refering to? it's a candy striped L 015 pleco.
Congratulations on your tank!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

BC in SK said:


> Zombie Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fishes do you keep?
> 
> 
> 
> Convicts, salvinis, blackbelts, dovii x festae hybrid, auratus, bumble bees, jewel cichlids, common plecos, chinese algae eater, red bellied piranahs, blue gourami, giant danios.
Click to expand...

Wow, great stock!
Have you got videos or photos? it'd be cool to see it.
And do you keep piranhas with cichlids in the same tank?
I've never had piranhas, always wanted, do you enjoy keeping them? or you prefer cichlids like convicts and salvinis instead?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BC in SK

Zombie Cichlid said:


> I had a black shark, he was adorable but too aggressive


Yes cool fish and i think i had fairly similar experience with them. They get BIG and very aggressive. When they get bigger, their temperment reminds me of what an auratus can be like at times. Non-stop chasing and/or fighting.....the fish just doesn't let up, even for a second! Had one for anumber of years and housed it with cichlids such as female Rd/midas, female dovii, male blackbelt, male trimac, male mozambique, RBP ect. in a 180 gal. About the only pic i have of mine is this pic of my female dovii (black shark head in upper right hand corner) from around 1985 http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/femaledovii.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

Zombie Cichlid said:


> Have you got videos or photos? it'd be cool to see it.
> And do you keep piranhas with cichlids in the same tank?
> I've never had piranhas, always wanted, do you enjoy keeping them? or you prefer cichlids like convicts and salvinis instead?


Yes, lot's of pics and video over the last 5 years or so; even a few pics from the '70's, 80's and early 2000's. http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/ 
Yes, i have kept piranahs with cichlids for over 12 years all together.....but no longer do. A single is different then a small group and a small group is different then a large group. It's worked well at times, and not so well over other periods of time. I've lost a couple RBP, on seperate occasions, to cichlid aggression and had RBP do absolutely nasty damage to fins and lips (what it gets it's mouth around, comes right off!). Always kept cichlids but have come to like RBP, but no definately do not prefer them over cichlids such as convicts and salvini.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

BC in SK said:


> Yes, lot's of pics and video over the last 5 years or so; even a few pics from the '70's, 80's and early 2000's. http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/
> Yes, i have kept piranahs with cichlids for over 12 years all together.....but no longer do. A single is different then a small group and a small group is different then a large group. It's worked well at times, and not so well over other periods of time. I've lost a couple RBP, on seperate occasions, to cichlid aggression and had RBP do absolutely nasty damage to fins and lips (what it gets it's mouth around, comes right off!). Always kept cichlids but have come to like RBP, but no definately do not prefer them over cichlids such as convicts and salvini.


Wow, quite a collection you got there.
Thanks for the answers.
What about a salvini? do you think i could add 1 salvini in my tank? or they are too aggressive despite their size?
Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## BC in SK

Zombie Cichlid said:


> What about a salvini? do you think i could add 1 salvini in my tank? or they are too aggressive despite their size?
> !


Well, they certainly can be aggressive. Had this species now for over 11 years. Usually have housed them as a harem or pair, but have kept both males and females as singles, at times. IME, males are aggressive regardless of whether there are females in the tank......females considerably less aggressive then males, IME, unless paired up with a male.

I would see the fish as more aggressive then a convict....but doesn't really have the nastiness of some of the larger CA such as trimac or RD/midas. I prefer to house them with mbuna now, rather then my convicts or blackbelts. Much more tolerant of mbuna and less 'friction'.

They can get to fair size. Males up to 8" or so and heavily bodied. I beleive of similar body weight as a JD. Females to 7"+; larger and heavier then a male convict.


----------



## jeaninel

BC in SK said:


> Zombie Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a black shark, he was adorable but too aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> Yes cool fish and i think i had fairly similar experience with them. They get BIG and very aggressive. When they get bigger, their temperment reminds me of what an auratus can be like at times. Non-stop chasing and/or fighting.....the fish just doesn't let up, even for a second!
Click to expand...

Yes, the Black Shark can be aggressive. But mine pretty much behaves himself. When I am working in the tank during water changes he is right there in the way and sucking on my hand/arm. Lol Occasionally the Firemouth and Convict gang up on him when he invades their caves. Kind of amazing to see the Firemouth and Convict work together.


----------



## BC in SK

jeaninel said:


> But mine pretty much behaves himself.


 Yes....but yours not big yet, at all, so couldn't have had it all that long! From the video looks to be around 7" or so (maybe 50-60 grams at most, so probably less then 1/10th it's eventual size).

Of course every fish is different and every tank is a different situation; no way of predicting the future. But if you think it's going to remain well behaved.....you might be in for a suprise! :lol: Wait until it matures and grows to good size .....then access it's temperment. Mine chased and severely harrassed large male blackbelt for quite some time.....until the balckbelt was finally able to stand up to it. Fought very frquently with large male mozambique, ect. Yes, it usually needs quite a weight advantage over a cichlid in order to harass it, but it does get BIG.

It's a really 'neat' fish but IME, when it gets bigger, certainly can become a problem fish, at times. Difficult to house ....and very difficult to deal with at times. I think a red-tailed shark is often a more practical option for most cichlid tanks.....much smaller and considerably less aggressive. Unfortunately I lossed my last red-tailed shark a couple years back-----did a water change while I was very drunk. Lied down and fell asleep while filling the tank, and woke up to the sound of a waterfall :lol: I guess he went over the side of the tank as I found him the next day, dried up on the floor


----------



## bluejack23

This thread has gotten a bit off topic eh?


----------



## bluejack23

...but while we're at it, i too have an agressive shark who chases a tankmate in particular. the shark is a "sailfin" shark and he chases my red hump geo from time to time, but only the geo.


----------



## bluejack23

Zombie Cichlid, *** got a new phone now with double the mega pixels of my old one so you should see a new thread for my tanks with videos very soon.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

bluejack23 said:


> Zombie Cichlid, I've got a new phone now with double the mega pixels of my old one so you should see a new thread for my tanks with videos very soon.


hello, bluejack23, great! i'd be delighted to watch it. And great picture by the way. Awesome shark you got there! Congrats!


----------



## jeaninel

BC in SK said:


> Yes....but yours not big yet, at all, so couldn't have had it all that long! From the video looks to be around 7" or so (maybe 50-60 grams at most, so probably less then 1/10th it's eventual size).(


I've only had him for about a year. He's between 7-8" right now. 1/10 his size? so you're saying they get to over 6 feet long??  Everything I have read and seen has them maxing at 2 feet(24 inches) which puts him at about 1/3 his eventual size. I am aware they get big and their temperament changes with maturity so am watching carefully for that.

Sorry to hear about your Red Tail Shark but had to chuckle at the way he was lost. Guess I won't be doing any water changes while I'm drunk. :lol:

Zombie, sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## bluejack23

I actually like the way this thread went lol. im glad a mod didnt come in and delete everything for being off topic. you all have great tanks and fish i cant wait to share mine!


----------



## BC in SK

jeaninel said:


> 1/10 his size? so you're saying they get to over 6 feet long??  Everything I have read and seen has them maxing at 2 feet(24 inches) (


No, said nothing about getting 6 feet long.....even 2 ft. would probably be absolute max in captivity; doubt it would ever even get that long. But i would be suprised if your black shark was much larger then 50 grams.....so yes, easily less then 1/10th it's eventual size. I beleive 1 1/2 lbs. (681 g) would not be too hard for a black shark to excede.


----------



## jeaninel

BC in SK said:


> jeaninel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/10 his size? so you're saying they get to over 6 feet long??  Everything I have read and seen has them maxing at 2 feet(24 inches) (
> 
> 
> 
> No, said nothing about getting 6 feet long.....even 2 ft. would probably be absolute max in captivity; doubt it would ever even get that long. But i would be suprised if your black shark was much larger then 50 grams.....so yes, easily less then 1/10th it's eventual size. I beleive 1 1/2 lbs. (681 g) would not be too hard for a black shark to excede.
Click to expand...

Ah, I misunderstood you. 1/10 his _weight_. I guess when you estimated him at 7" and then said he was 1/10 his size I thought you meant length not weight. So I thought 7" x 10 =70"  My mistake. Lol


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

jeaninel said:


> Zombie, sorry for hijacking your thread.


Jeaninel, no problem at all! I love the way this thread goes! My idea was exactly that we all share our SA/CA community exchanging ideas, photos and videos and that's precisely where we are.
Thank you all for sharing! :thumb: 
My black shark was around 20" when i gave him up. I had kept him for 3 years or so and at first he was more like a plecostomus, keep to himself and was shy but with time he became huge and extremely aggressive, he was a natural fish killer.
We all learn something here together, but the most important is to never do water changes when you're not sober. :zz:


----------



## bluejack23

Im almost glad i get R/O water from 30 miles away in 5 gallon buckets and have to carry it up stairs. If im drunk a water change is just too darn intimidating.


----------



## bluejack23

I posted my own thread with a video of my community.


----------



## halffrozen

Where? lol


----------



## bluejack23

In the central american section of the forum.
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=253149


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Thanks Bluejack23, great red severum you got there!


----------



## bluejack23

Thank you! Hes got great personality.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Hello,
I want to add some dither fishes in my tank, and i was wondering if i could add 1 x silver dollar and 1 x tinfoil barb to be used as dither fishes.
I know they like to be in groups of 5 or more but that is not an option for me considering the bio load waste a group would produce.
My goal is just to give more movement to the tank and encourage the fishes to swim.
What problem could i face?
Could the tinfoil barb eat one of my plecos?
What about aggression levels?
Thanks!


----------



## bluejack23

Have you considered rainbow fish? I see some people keep them with cichlids.


----------



## jeaninel

Silver Dollars are so skittish and would be even more so if alone.

Rainbowfish would be nice. I like the Boesemani. Or Congo Tetra would work.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

jeaninel said:


> Silver Dollars are so skittish and would be even more so if alone.
> 
> Rainbowfish would be nice. I like the Boesemani. Or Congo Tetra would work.


Hello,
Thanks for the answer!
I'll take sometime to think about it.
I prefer dollars and tinfoil, but do you think that if a add 3 dollars and 2 tinfoils they would produce too much bio waste?


----------



## cprings

I'd add 6 silver dollars and if they work out for you, add a few more. I had 9 in my 240 for years and they were great in there. Rarely skittish and always schooling. I wouldn't worry too much about them adding much to the bio load as long as you have adequate filtration and perform regular water changes/vacs. The tinfoil barbs once full grown can be huge around 12"+ and are also a schooling fish. So if you were too add them I would suggest at least 5-6 as well which in that case could potentially significantly add to your bio load once they get to their size potential. In either case you'll have to spread out the food while feeding. They are very enthusiastic come feeding time and you may find them devouring what you first put in before it gets to your cichlids.


----------



## cprings

In summary, I would add one or the other and would suggest the silver dollars based on preference and in the case you are concerned about bio load.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

cprings said:


> In summary, I would add one or the other and would suggest the silver dollars based on preference and in the case you are concerned about bio load.


Thanks a lot for your time and attention.
I accept your suggestion. I'll chose between dollars or tinfoil.
I've never had nor silver dollars neither tinfoil barbs, but i though about as they give some movement.
I have 2 FX 5 running 24/24, and i do weekly 50% water changes.
Water is great as you can see in my video, but, i intend to keep that way, that's why my concern about bio load.
I did some research and i was thinking about 1 tinfoil (despite a schooling fish, he does well alone) or 3 Silver Dollars.
I like the tinfoil as his size is impressive and he shines more than the dollars, but I'm not sure yet. I'll keep thinking and researching before making up my mind.
Do you think that 1 tinfoil produces the same amount of bio load as how many silver dollars?


----------



## bluejack23

Tough to say I would guess 2 sd to one barb. *** never had either but would probably pick silver dollars given the opportunity. I have seen people keep single flag tail prochillodus woth cichlids, but those too would produce alot of waste and get huge.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

bluejack23 said:


> Tough to say I would guess 2 sd to one barb. I've never had either but would probably pick silver dollars given the opportunity. I have seen people keep single flag tail prochillodus woth cichlids, but those too would produce alot of waste and get huge.


Thanks bluejack23 for the answer.
I remember you told me you are into sharks. Do you think that i should add a shark instead of the tinfoil or the dollars?
Of course, considering that i want to keep none aggression levels as it is now.
Why would you choose dollars over tinfoils?
Do you think that if i choose a tinfoil, could he eat one of my plecos?


----------



## bluejack23

Zombie Cichlid said:


> bluejack23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to say I would guess 2 sd to one barb. I've never had either but would probably pick silver dollars given the opportunity. I have seen people keep single flag tail prochillodus woth cichlids, but those too would produce alot of waste and get huge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bluejack23 for the answer.
> I remember you told me you are into sharks. Do you think that i should add a shark instead of the tinfoil or the dollars?
> Of course, considering that i want to keep none aggression levels as it is now.
> Why would you choose dollars over tinfoils?
> Do you think that if I choose a tinfoil, could he eat one of my plecos?
Click to expand...

I would say a group of silver dollars because im not sure if a full grown tinfoilbarb can eat your plecos. As far as the shark goes, I have had mine for 2 years and he was fine until I added my eartheater and hes chased him ever since. i would like to add another shatk to spread out the aggression but im waiting to upgrade before I add fish. Hopefully BC in SK will chime in on the shark topic for us again.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Hello everyone,
As promised, i'm posting an updated video of my tank:




Enjoy it!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

Hello to all fish lovers,

Here's the third video of my tank:
225 Gallon Zombie Cichlid Tank 3: 



I hope you guys like it!


----------



## spotmonster

Zombie, what's the dems on your tank?


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

spotmonster said:


> Zombie, what's the dems on your tank?


what do you mean by "dems" ?


----------



## CjCichlid

dimensions.. LxWxH.


----------

